# Nitto Invo Anyone?



## verruckterGeck (Jun 21, 2007)

I just put my 18's back on the car the other day and noticed that my Michelin PS2's were kinda worn out and I am thinking about getting a new set. I happened to look at the sticky about Nitto Invo tires and checked em out. These tires are running 145$ a peice so $700 for the whole set. 

Has anyone had any experience with these tires? What would you say - are these comparable to Michelin PS2's or am I better off sticking with the PS2's?

Thanks in advance.

vG


----------



## supermick (May 27, 2007)

How many miles you get out of the ps2's.?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Real World Review of Nitto Invos*

I can now comment on the Nitto Invo vs PS2 question. I have been a PS2 fan since I got my ZHP Coupe and ran them in the stock staggered sizes, on non-staggered 17" track setup, and on a non-staggered 18" setup. I can say I really put them thru their paces and they were great tires, but very expensive. Plus, I was eating a set about every 12k miles, best case.

I decided since I had a dedicated set of track wheels with r-comp tires, that I no longer need to spend the big money on PS2s for the street. I've had my eye on these Invos for a while, but due to the very little chatter about them on the boards (and I mean lots of boards) I went with BFG KDW-NT's instead. These other tires proved to be good handling, but ran a bit wide for the size and I had some rubbing issues in the rear on my non-stock wheels.

So, I started using Google to find as much info as I could about the Invos after watching the video mentioned by the OP. I went to rennlist.com and read up on the GT3 forum, not much discussion there. Those guys seemed to favor the Kumho tires, but they were not available in my size. I found some articles of magazine tests that gave the Invos better than good reviews, their strengths being: low noise, comfy ride, good dry grip, good wet grip. After much internal debate, I decided to go for a set.

I run 255/35-ZR18's on 18x8.5 SSR Comp-H wheels with a +42mm offset. These tires are more true to size than the BFG KDWs (I read that all BFG tires tend to run large) and with the offset I have, I'm really pushing the limits of what I can stuff in the rear fender wells. The Nittos fit better with only minor rubbing under full compression with a full trunk and full tank of fuel. It's about what it was running PS2s in the same size. On stock ZHP rears, there would be no rubbing with any of the three tires I've tried on this car because the +50mm offset would push the wheel 8mm futher inside the fender well, which is enough to avoid contact, even slammed low like my car is.

After about 900 miles with the Invos, here are my thoughts...

*Noise Level*
These tires are super quiet, definitely quieter than PS2s especially on the concrete freeways of the Bay Area. Under hard braking they let you know they're doing their job, just as any other tire, but they don't shout at the top of their lungs like others do. Under hard cornering, same thing, just a little more noise. Normal driving, you can barely hear them.

*Ride*
The Invos have a smooth and comfortable ride quality about them. After install I adjusted the pressures to 37psi all around as this is what I ran in the PS2s and BFG tires. The ride was much more compliant with my racing suspension set at full stiff, but the handling characteristics of the tires weren't where I'd like them to be during spirited drives in the mountains. After a long freeway trip at 37psi, I decided to adjust them up to 40psi and see how they did. The ride is still very good, now more taught and more in line with what I prefer for my car. But the handling...

*Handling*
As mentioned, at 37psi I found the tires a little lacking in grip during hard corning maneuvers on mountain roads. I noticed after a fast run over a well known road near me that there was some minor roll-over on the sidewall of the tires, just about 3/8 inch. Turn-in seemed delayed somewhat, as I'd turn the wheel and a brief second later the tire would respond and start to grip, tenaciously. It was then I decided to pump up the pressure to 40psi and see how they responded.

This photo shows how perfect the 40psi setting is on this tire. I put tire dressing on prior to going for a spirited romp over the hill and you can clearly see the separation from the contact patch and the dressed sidewall... it's right where it should be. At 37psi the tires rolled over passed the wear indicator arrow, a bit too much flex.










The higher pressure puts the Invos in their happy place for sure. I now have razor sharp turn-in and they answer every demand I throw at them. With only 900 miles on them, they're still wearing in. I expect after another 1000 that they'll really come into their own. They're predictable, neutral, and soak up some of the bumps to give better mid-corner stick than a stiffer tire would. This is something I enjoyed about the PS2 once I got used to it. The first set of PS2s took me some adjustment due to the somewhat squishy turn-in feel compared to the PS1s and Bridgestone S-03's I had been running prior. I feel the Invos are somewhere in between the S-03's stiff sidewall and the PS2s less stiff sidewall. Again, at 40psi, the Invos are very up to the handling challenges I throw at them every time I leave the house.

*Other thoughts*
On grooved pavement the tires don't tramline at all. They track straight, give great braking feel, and don't get upset at uneven pavement surfaces. The sidewall is a bit boring to look at, but then again, no one's looking at them when you're driving. The tread pattern is certainly unique and purposeful in design. I like it!

So, for $935 out the door, mounted and roadforce balanced at America's Tire, I'm really happy with my decision to try the Invos. Even if they last as long as the PS2s I ran prior, I've saved a track day's worth of money going with the Invos over the PS2s. That's a bonus as is the extra quiet the Invos provide.


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

jvr826 said:


> I can now comment on the Nitto Invo vs PS2 question. I have been a PS2 fan since I got my ZHP Coupe and ran them in the stock staggered sizes, on non-staggered 17" track setup, and on a non-staggered 18" setup. I can say I really put them thru their paces and they were great tires, but very expensive. Plus, I was eating a set about every 12k miles, best case.
> 
> I decided since I had a dedicated set of track wheels with r-comp tires, that I no longer need to spend the big money on PS2s for the street. I've had my eye on these Invos for a while, but due to the very little chatter about them on the boards (and I mean lots of boards) I went with BFG KDW-NT's instead. These other tires proved to be good handling, but ran a bit wide for the size and I had some rubbing issues in the rear on my non-stock wheels.
> 
> ...


I'm running the Invo's too on OEM recommended pressures and was wondering whether the 40psi you put in was before or after taking a drive. I have about 2000miles on mine and would like to adjust the pressures accordingly? :thumbup:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

mawana said:


> I'm running the Invo's too on OEM recommended pressures and was wondering whether the 40psi you put in was before or after taking a drive. I have about 2000miles on mine and would like to adjust the pressures accordingly? :thumbup:


After. I started at 37.


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

jvr826 said:


> After. I started at 37.


Thanks, that means you pumped in about 42psi cold - isn't that high? Aren't you worried about center tread wear? :angel:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

mawana said:


> Thanks, that means you pumped in about 42psi cold - isn't that high? Aren't you worried about center tread wear? :angel:


No, I think you misunderstood. In the original post I showed how I arrived at 40psi cold. 37 was too low, I was getting roll over on the sidewall. At 40psi, as the picture shows, the tire is perfectly inflated as I get no roll over beyond where I want it.

Tire pressure is an application specific thing. It depends on the size and width of the wheel, size of the tire, weight of the car, suspension setup, and the construction of the individual tire. The pressure recommendations on the door jam are for a very specific application with a very specific handling characteristic, serious understeer. BMW builds it into all of their cars cuz it's safer. Many of us spend lots of time and money getting rid of it. I don't want a Soccer Mom safe vehicle, I want a high performance canyon carver!

The chalk test is a good way to figure out the best tire pressure for a tire. I'm not sure it works too well on 255 wide low profile tires, haven't tried it. I look at roll over on the sidewall because handling is my #1 priority. If the tire is under inflated and rolling over, handling is compromised.

As far as wear, well, I don't care to be totally honest. My car is tweaked so much that it's impossible to get even wear on any tire. I have serious negative camber up front, a bit more than usual in the rear, and my driving is about 85% twisty roads. I rarely find myself on a freeway for any length of time, mostly to/from track weekends. Handling is my #1 priority.


----------

